# Seasonal job at SEPHORA inside JCP



## driz69 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi I was offered aa seasonal position in a SEPHORA inside JC Penny and was wondering what others have experienced in this type of temporary role and what to expect. Thanks


----------

